# Tell me all about Pearl



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm very interested in the history about Pearl. I know they were rare and I want to know if they are more common now a days. Where can I find a breeder? Is it possible to "make" dem, and if it is...how do I do it?

Thank you!

-Lottiz


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Pearl is still pretty rare. The LSCMRC page caused a bit of new interest in it, but in the US most or all pearl mice are the domain of exactly one person, who imported her stock a long time ago.

I'm interested in their genetics. Nobody seems to be able to tell me definitively what they are.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmm...not much of a history... I'm also interested in the genetics.
We have ONE pearl in sweden and we don't even know if it's a true pearl...

http://grodan.medlemmar.ifokus.se/Album ... f5a4a149b0


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Everything I've read suggests a pearl is a silvered black, usually carrying chocolate, selectively bred to exhibit a lot more white on each hair - but like Jack says there isn't very much info around. You could try PMing SarahC as she has been trying to resurrect pearl with much success. She posted a picture of a beautiful pearl mouse a little while ago. This is the thread, here:

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2536

Your mouse looks like a dark pearl to me (although I am no expert having only seen pictures), and it could certainly be selectively bred to be phenotypically pearl, even if the genes aren't 'correct'.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Sarah!
I read that thread earlier today. Very nice mouse...
I think you're right about pearl as a silvered black. No c(ch)?

-Lottiz


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're welcome! No c(ch), the chinchilla gene was discovered years after pearl I believe...

ETA No, it wasn't :lol: I've just looked at the NMC breed standards and they were both standardised in the thirties.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think (and I could be wrong and am very open to corrections here) that with pearl the heterozygosity of chocolate (B/b) is a key factor, which is why they wouldn't breed true.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

interesting, Jack....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lottiz said:


> I think you're right about pearl as a silvered black. No c(ch)?
> 
> -Lottiz


I would have thought a silvered black would be a silver grey of some sort.Note that I am rubbish at genetics so 'thought' is the operative word.

The Lscm club pearls have now died out completely.I haven't had much mousing time just lately and have reduced my breeding but my pearls are ticking along.I have a nice young buck and a small litter in the nest.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you, Sarah! It's so sad they are so rare...I really love Pearl. I'll try to linebred this dark male but it's hard... all si/ag I have got c(h) or c(ch)...hm...

Please keep me updated with your project and have me in mind if you got babies for sale :love1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lottiz said:


> Thank you, Sarah! It's so sad they are so rare...I really love Pearl. I'll try to linebred this dark male but it's hard... all si/ag I have got c(h) or c(ch)...hm...
> 
> Please keep me updated with your project and have me in mind if you got babies for sale :love1


perhaps a mouse swap sometime in the future would help us both?I have paired up what I have yesterday and will post some pics of the results when they arrive.Does your mouse have the bright white undercoat if you blow the fur apart?


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Im still new to mouse genetics i no i am probably wishfull thinking but i have a silvered black doe and i thought pearls come from silvered mice, what could i breed to my doe to try and get pearls like i said i know i am probably wishfull thinking.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it might not be wishful thinking.Mine came from silver greys that came from Eric Jukes of the london club.If yours was from the same source it could have pearl in it.Eric lost all his and last year I gave him some of my silver greys to get him started again,so you could have mice related to mine.In any case it might be worth getting in touch with him for some S.greys to go with your silvered black.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

What a small world yes it did come from him i show at the enfield shows, i only got her recently from him he hasnt had any luck yet with his. So whats best to breed her too i spoke to some one once and said to breed them to white based mice? lol im not very smart at this stuff yet and dont know what white based mice are any way.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no one really knows.If it were me I would get more from Eric and inbreed as his silver G's were from me and all mine pearl or s.grey are related.It would have been better to start with a buck as you could have tried a few options,cream has been suggested to me but breeding potential is limited with a doe.If you can't get another from Eric I would suggest a self black but it will take a while before you get silvered mice being produced.I have had mine several years to get to the point I am at.I have seperately experimented by mating self silvers and creams to silvered mice,nothing has come out of it that's worth while.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

oh ok so if i could get a silver grey buck and breed it too my doe it might work if i am really really lucky?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's likely to be the best option and with a buck you can experiment with any colour you wish to see if anything worth while crops up.People are always keen to get does but they can't really influence a small project enough.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

oh ok i see thankyou very much.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Lottiz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Sarah! It's so sad they are so rare...I really love Pearl. I'll try to linebred this dark male but it's hard... all si/ag I have got c(h) or c(ch)...hm...
> ...


I don't know...he isn't mine... yet. My thought was to buy him when I'll meet the breeder in May, but it seems hard to breed pearls... He isn't for sale but we are good friends, the breeder and me. If I buy him I want to show that I can get something good out of him.

-L


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder how many bucks are loaned out for stud.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

distance always seems to be the problem.I am lucky in having one mouser in the same city as me but I guess most have no near by mousing neighbours to share with.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> I am lucky in having one mouser in the same city as me


You won't say that when I pinch one or more of your dogs next time I'm round  :lol:


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

hi sarah you said if i had a silver grey buck i would have more options, what could i breed a silver grey buck to to maybe get pearls?


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

*Raindropmousery*
You better give hi to me


----------

